# Best place to sell hay



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

In the past we have listed our hay on the hayexchnage.com with not much luck there. Last year we sold our hay through *whbvideoauctions*.com, it did not sell for the price we would have liked, but at least it got sold.

I have recently found another hay auction site, americanagva.com/

What are your opinions on these?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We use facebook and creigslist. I have very little luck with what you listed


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

CowboyRam said:


> In the past we have listed our hay on the hayexchnage.com with not much luck there. Last year we sold our hay through *whbvideoauctions*.com, it did not sell for the price we would have liked, but at least it got sold.
> 
> I have recently found another hay auction site, americanagva.com/
> 
> What are your opinions on these?


What kind of hay are you growing alfalfa. grass, mixture, varieties of grasses? What size bales, round, sm sq, lg sq? Are you aiming for the horse market? Cattle beef/dairy market? Goat market? Mushrooms?? How many bales are looking to sell? All factor in where advertise.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We grow primarily alfalfa; although this year we have some oat hay, 3x4 bales. Although most of our hay is not that good this year. We had a lot of weeds this year, of course it was a wetter than usual spring.

20 tons of round up ready hay, 31 tons of hay with some weeds, 24 tons of oat hay. all first cutting.

In the past we were shooting to sell dairy hay, but I don't think our rfv is going to be very good this year on most of our hay except maybe the round up ready hay.

Our first cutting the bales ended up being to light for a 3x4(750 lbs); had hell with the baler, and was just glad to get it in the bale and off the field. We finally did get the weight up for the second cutting. Plan on cutting the oats here in a couple weeks for the second time. Should have the baler fixed again by then; hope we don't have anymore breakdowns.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Too danged far away! I need a few ton of alfalfa here in MASS. The haying here is horrible, may not get a second cut.. and I need this for my beef...


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

CowboyRam said:


> In the past we have listed our hay on the hayexchnage.com with not much luck there. Last year we sold our hay through *whbvideoauctions*.com, it did not sell for the price we would have liked, but at least it got sold.
> 
> I have recently found another hay auction site, americanagva.com/
> 
> What are your opinions on these?


I'm curious about the whbvideoauctions.com. Besides the low price did it go smoothly? Did you get paid easily?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Teslan said:


> I'm curious about the whbvideoauctions.com. Besides the low price did it go smoothly? Did you get paid easi


It was our first time using them, and I can't say anything bad about the company. The check came in a timely manor; they only sell one truck load at a time, and the buyer has the option to buy more at that price.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I sell quite a bit of hay to these hobby farmers that but 3 or 5 bales at a time, sell it threw Facebook any Craigslist. All my big orders come from guys I've had for years that I just make a phone call when I have it and they send the trucks. 
Hay has been moving pretty slow here. Only sold around 250 rolls even priced around 35 dollars for really good coastal hay


----------

